# Fowlfoolers Decoys



## jjduckhunter (May 24, 2009)

Anybody used them?


----------



## Richard6908 (Jan 26, 2006)

Extremely over priced imo


----------



## Emerald (May 17, 2010)

Seen them at the Outdoor Rama. Look and feel comparable to herters in construction. not a fan of wooden keels. Decent paint jobs. Should last a long time. Paid a lot for my herters. Wouldn't trade for em anything when it comes to diver hunts. Did my own painting on them.


----------



## jjduckhunter (May 24, 2009)

We received our Scoters on Friday. On Chase's birthday - perfect! They seem lighter than our Toledo's, but look just as nice. Way better than the Ure a Ducks that I did. Nothing against Ure a Duck, it was the first time I tried burlapping. We have just been trying to find a Toledo equal. I didn't think we could afford the E Allen's. If these FF's don't want to right themselves,I'm assuming we can fix that. I guess I'm happy with my first impression.


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

I just put in an order last week, love the look and lighter weight of their foam decoys. 
Dan


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

For an unburlapped decoy Tracy Ure Duck Decoys have been excellent for us they ride nice and have been very durable.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jjduckhunter (May 24, 2009)

Dank..... Do you have any concern about the lighter weight and ride ability? 
Timber- We like the Ure a Duck blocks also. They just look like it was the 1st time I'd every tried burlapping.


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

jjduckhunter said:


> Dank..... Do you have any concern about the lighter weight and ride ability?
> Timber- We like the Ure a Duck blocks also. They just look like it was the 1st time I'd every tried burlapping.



I like the lighter weight for storage, hopefully it wont effect the ride in the water. I think with the deep wood keel we should be OK.
Dan


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

jjduckhunter said:


> Dank..... Do you have any concern about the lighter weight and ride ability?
> Timber- We like the Ure a Duck blocks also. They just look like it was the 1st time I'd every tried burlapping.


I was thinking about burlapping mine as well but after burlapping 6 doz Herters, and looking at the Ure duck decoy it might be harder than it looks. Also from my experience with burlapping my own i found that some or most absorb water and get quite heavy, they are holding up good durability wise and paint still looks good but I often wonder how long the burlap job will last before i have to reburlap them plus i like to use oil based paints and its getting harder to find. Do you have any pic of you burlaped Ure ducks i could see?


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

dankoustas said:


> I like the lighter weight for storage, hopefully it wont effect the ride in the water. I think with the deep wood keel we should be OK.
> Dan


The deeper wood keels with heavier treated 2x4's ride very good imop

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jjduckhunter (May 24, 2009)

I can get a pic this weekend. No sarcasm allowed though.


----------



## snowman (Jan 29, 2005)

Ducks don't care how they ride on the water. I have 1bout 150 2lb foam decoys to hunt St. Clair and they work/ride great. Just a little wind has them moving around, much more natural looking.


----------



## M-D-F (Aug 26, 2013)

I use them (FF) for hunting puddlers and they are great decoys, totally lasted, never have had to repaint them and they take a beating. I think they are worth every cent. I had most for 20 years and just bought a few more last year.


I love my ure-a-duck decoys also which I use for my diver rig but they cant take the beating, im thinking already after one season to epoxy mine or burlap them.


If I could afford to I would just use FF for my diver spread just for there durability. But I think the wife would argue 450 diver decoys is enough and cut me off...lol


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

It is a concern when your hunting in 4'-6' ers

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## snowman (Jan 29, 2005)

How on earth can you duck hunt in 4'-6' safely?  1' chop has one of my buddies puking his guts out. 2' makes it real hard to set up and retrieve decoys let alone shoot straight. 3' will darn near swamp my Lund when fully loaded, in the summer, when fishing. 4' I ain't even getting out of bed! :lol:

I love to see a pic of you guys when its that rough. Layout? Sneak shooting? Sitting on shore where the waves don't mean squat?

My curiosity is piqued.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

jjduckhunter said:


> We like the Ure a Duck blocks also. *They just look like it was the 1st time I'd every tried burlapping.*


It don't mean a thing as long as they are tough and last. If the birds like em, who cares how they burlaping looks. To much emphasis being put on the decoys being anatomically painted correctly IMO. By the time the ducks are in there is no way they are going to see the paint is scuffed or the burlap is a bit rough. Again this is mo but i'm sticking to it. 
Smoke


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

I was looking at their decoys on line today i think the decoys are old Toledo decoys?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

dankoustas said:


> I just put in an order last week, love the look and lighter weight of their foam decoys.
> Dan



I received my order yesterday, ended up getting a finished GE hen, BB hen, drake and hen redhead as well as 3-4 do-it-yourself kits for those species. Figured I would use the finished ones as models for what I will make. Anyhow, the finished decoys are absolutely beautiful, they are big and look to be tough as nails. I am very happy with what I have seen so far.
Dan


----------



## rosimike (Mar 10, 2011)

Fowl Fooler decoys came about when they decided to make decoys that resemble Restle Decoys.That is why there puddle duck and diver decoy bodies resemble Restles.Fowl Fooler decoys are not Toledo Decoys.Fowl Foolers was bought by new owner who is trying to rebuild a company, whose name was tarnished because of poor decisions buy a previous owner.Will Fowl Fooler make a comeback....only time will till.


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

rosimike said:


> Fowl Fooler decoys came about when Capt Charlie decided to copy Restle Decoys.That is why there puddle duck and diver decoy bodies resemble Restles.Fowl Fooler decoys are not Toledo Decoys.Fowl Foolers was bought by new owner who is trying to rebuild a company, whose name was tarnished because of Capt.Charlie.Will Fowl Fooler make a comeback....only time will till.


Was Captain Charlie action justifiable ? No need for detail on an open forum ,just wondering if i ever decide to purchase FF decoys. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

